# Phrag. pearcei x Sorcerer's Apprentice



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2008)

Doesn't appear to be named yet. Do you see pearcei in this???


----------



## swamprad (Jan 30, 2008)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Jan 30, 2008)

That's beautiful. I'd like to see a photo of the whole plant if you have a chance.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2008)

pretty again! maybe the greenish color and the petals are hanging a bit more downwards as Sorcerors Apprentice!? Jean


----------



## Roy (Jan 31, 2008)

Not sure about pearcei but maybe Richteri. Very nice though.


----------



## toddybear (Jan 31, 2008)

Incredible photo! I think I have this one...I bought it as Sorcerer's Apprentice but the foliage is quite narrow and not nearly as long and the vendor did have the cross on his list, so, for a change, I am hoping he sent the wrong plant.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 31, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Doesn't appear to be named yet. Do you see pearcei in this???


 
According to my information pearcei var. ecuadorense x Sorcerer's Apprentice was registered 18-Sep-2006 as Phrag. Richard Lemay by Jean-Pierre Faust. Since ecuadorense is regarded as a synonym of pearcei I guess your plant has a name after all. .

All the best,

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Smitty is such a party-pooper!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> That's beautiful. I'd like to see a photo of the whole plant if you have a chance.



I'm with Julia! What's the plant size like?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2008)

practicallyostensible said:


> That's beautiful. I'd like to see a photo of the whole plant if you have a chance.


Here it is:
This is the first bloom. The plant seems to be typical for longifolium hybrids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2008)

Rob Zuiderwijk said:


> According to my information pearcei var. ecuadorense x Sorcerer's Apprentice was registered 18-Sep-2006 as Phrag. Richard Lemay by Jean-Pierre Faust. Since ecuadorense is regarded as a synonym of pearcei I guess your plant has a name after all. .
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Rob


Thanks, Rob. I looked at the info on your site for this hybrid. I had trouble loading it this afternoon, and tonight it says "service not available." But I recall your comment section saying that ecuadorense is an incorrect name for pearcei, and that's why this hybrid should have the name Richard Lemay. But does the RHS recognize this?


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Feb 1, 2008)

The RHS online registration database report pearcei x Sorcerer's Apprentice as being Richard Lemay. They seem to have substituted ecuadorense for pearcei.


About my website. Although I'm not entirely happy with the new hosting service I use because of the more or less forced move last year, lately things seem to be better. What are the experiences of other users of my website? If you want to respond to this question please don't bother the forum with it, but send me a private message or use the e-mail address on my website. Thank you in advance.

Rob


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not having any problem accessing PhragWeb.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 1, 2008)

Impressive. I have NEVER has a phrag bloom on a single growth and only rarely on a second. Invariably I need three growths before I get a bloom. Paphs bloom for me on a single growth no problem. So although I have 10 BS phrags in theory, in reality, I only have 4! What is the secret to getting blooms with just a single growth? I guess a greenhouse would help.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 1, 2008)

toddybear said:


> Impressive. I have NEVER has a phrag bloom on a single growth and only rarely on a second. Invariably I need three growths before I get a bloom. Paphs bloom for me on a single growth no problem. So although I have 10 BS phrags in theory, in reality, I only have 4! What is the secret to getting blooms with just a single growth? I guess a greenhouse would help.



I don't know the secret if there is one, I do have a GH & I don't know that it makes a difference. Most of mine are blooming on 2 or more growths. If buds have blasted on me on a phrag, it's usually been one growth & a small plant at that. 
....hmmm what does that tell us?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

I do not have a greenhouse. I suspect it has to do with genetics. Some species bloom sooner than others, so that is probably passed onto it's progeny.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Dot,
For a comparison, here is my Sorcerer's Apprentice X warscewiczianum. Other then the longer petals they look very similar.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2008)

That's beautiful! Nice photo, also. 

One of the things I noticed about this hybrid is the very different colors of the spots inside the pouch. When I compared it with longifolium and Sorcerer's Apprentice, the spots are larger and with the two different colors. Yours is indeed very similar.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 1, 2008)

Stunning! 

Thank you for taking the time to post a pic of the whole plant. I don't have an answer to your question, but this one does remind me of Phrag. roezlii I saw in flower at Clouds a few months ago.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks Dot,

When I bought it 2 yrs ago, it was blooming on a single growth. It then it put up 2 huge growths and bloomed from both. 3 flowers on ea. The neat thing I notice was the flowers were twice as big as the first blooming (in my mind anyway!) It hasn't spiked yet for this yr but it does have 2 more growth (huge).


Rick


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 4, 2008)

They just grow so big!!

Ramon


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Dot, 
Check the tag for your plant - if it says (pearcei 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x Sorcerer's Apprentice 4N) I know the proper way to label your cross. The plant pearceii 'Birchwood' is in reality Phrag richterii. So if your tag lists that clone of pearcei, you have the cross Kai Quintal = (richterii x Sorcerer's Apprentice) Quintal Farms is a wholesaler that has sold a number of cases of phrags into the midwest (some may have come through me) That cross was a popular cross in the shipments sent 2004 to 2007. I try to update the tags on plants I've handled, but not everybody has.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 4, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hey Dot,
> Check the tag for your plant - if it says (pearcei 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x Sorcerer's Apprentice 4N) I know the proper way to label your cross. The plant pearceii 'Birchwood' is in reality Phrag richterii. So if your tag lists that clone of pearcei, you have the cross Kai Quintal = (richterii x Sorcerer's Apprentice) Quintal Farms is a wholesaler that has sold a number of cases of phrags into the midwest (some may have come through me) That cross was a popular cross in the shipments sent 2004 to 2007. I try to update the tags on plants I've handled, but not everybody has.


Hey, Leo -- that's exactly what the tag says. I got it from Oak Hill a year or so ago, so they probably got a shipment from Quintal Farms. Unfortunately, with all due respect to the hybridizer, in my experience, Quintal Phrags (and multifloral Paphs) are frequently mislabeled. 

Thanks for solving this mystery. I do like the flower quite a lot.


----------



## Roy (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey Dot, I was pretty close wasn't I.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey, Roy, you are pretty smart! Right on!!!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 6, 2008)

Roy - you really got a good eye.
Leo


----------



## Corbin (Feb 6, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 8, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Roy - you really got a good eye.
> Leo



Actually 4, to real & 2 I put on ( haha ). Thanks Leo.


----------

